# redwood burl hollow form beginning



## woodintyuuu

here cupla shots of the hollow form cody @gman2431 and i started on saturday it is 24 inches tall by a tad smaller than 19 inches around still have fair amount of shaping to do , i stopped to think this one thru this wood will never be replaced and i did not want to bugger it up,
just so ya could see little shavings fly i am one handedly using @woodtickgreg carbide tool which i might add is made here in the USA and is a quality tool , from this point the pc will have to go on a faceplate. the latheis an oliver the best lathe commercially ever made right ere in MI. i will add to this thread as the work progresses

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 11 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR

That is sick!! Wowzer Cliff, that's a primo piece, I'm sure you'll do it proud! Can't wait to see more progress pics.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Subscribed!. Looking forward to watching this develop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

I cannot wait to see what becomes of this, cliff. 

Simply amazing burl!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Okay there seriously needs to be a drooling face...wowzers that's incredible....subscribed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Sweet! too bad you cant core that baby......

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Whoa, that is just hot, or cool, or whatever. Chunks of wood like that do not come along everyday, or any day here. Are you absolutely sure, Cliff, you don't want to turn that into pen blanks?

REALLY looking forward to watching this.

Tom


----------



## woodtickgreg

Like the others have said, a beautiful piece of wood and I too will be watching to see the finished piece. 
P.S. Thanks for the shout out on my tools.......1 handed? How many lathe tools can you use one handed, LOL.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Sub-slobbering-scribed. That's a fantastic chunk of wood in the right hands. Can't wait to see the result.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

This is going to be good ...


----------



## manbuckwal

Incredible chunk O wood ! I'm sure it will b an amazing finished work of 
art !


----------



## Molokai

Subscribed, i want to see how it will turn out. Great piece of wood!


----------



## Sprung

Subscribed - this is going to be good! You always do the wood justice!


----------



## woodintyuuu

okay turned a rough curve to prepare for bottom . Intalled faceplate and as ya can never center it exactly and this will transfer more because of the size of the pc i will do the final shaping before hollowing off a faceplate . the tool i am using to prepare the faceplate flat area is an arbortech, carving tool made in australia and available about anywhere here in america very very safe tool. GUARD OFF only for visibility . The faceplate fastened will self tapping 2 inch screws backed up with epoxy in each screw hole . I shot some video of the process also and when i complete the whole process will attempt to edit and post it thx cl

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## justallan

This is one I want to watch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

justallan said:


> This is one I want to watch.



I think Cliff allows views by the FBEB pound (and I am his agent). How many times do you want to watch this thread?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## justallan

How many pounds of "Fried Blue Egg Batter" would you like?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin




----------



## woodintyuuu

okay i am moving on and did not want to miss these so This segment is the final rough shape the drilling and the hollowing 
first pic is of forstner bit from lee valley best deal in forstner bits hands down , and the extender is a homemade rig that fits in drill chuck of tilstock there are cupla picts of tdrilling and chips comming out i hope yu can see um there goes 



 

this combined with tailstock throw will get me down to 23 inches i need 



 



 



 



 



 

stainless steel boring bar 3/4 inch with 1/4 inch bent cutter hard to rc 62



 



 

my helper danny vacumming out the shavings we are almost to the bottom at this point and have filled two 40 gallon trash cans with shavings 
Will post more pict tommorow cl

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DKMD

I need to get a Danny...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 7


----------



## woodintyuuu

DKMD said:


> I need to get a Danny...


you cannot have mine i have 5 years into him now and he is gettin pretty durn good, he does alot of hollowing and a lot of sanding, he does not make shapes they have to be mine to sell um oh if i were a doctor instead of a woodturner i would have 3 dannys lol

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DKMD

woodintyuuu said:


> ...if i were a doctor instead of a woodturner i would have 3 dannys lol


Yeah, but they'd expect insurance and retirement plans...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sirfishalot

Wow is all I can say! Looking forward to the development of this piece. Very nice work.

JayT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms

i want that


----------



## barry richardson

Thanks for posting this Cliff, really enjoying it, your shop looks like lathe-land.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods




----------



## gman2431

CLIFF!!!! We need pics man! Wheres the burl at now?!?!?! @woodintyuuu

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodintyuuu

gman2431 said:


> CLIFF!!!! We need pics man! Wheres the burl at now?!?!?! @woodintyuuu


Funny you would mention that, danny and I have moved from making to sanding this am. Sorting and organizing sandpaper, and all the sanders , will be done and sanding starting tommorrow both happy and sad

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

What Burl???  No pics there is No burl

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Final Strut

Oh my goodness that is a gorgeous piece of material. I cant wait to see how it finishes out.  

I do have to admit though a little part of me died inside as I read the part about the two 40 gallon trash bags of shavings. That is a lot of pen and game call blanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

woodintyuuu said:


> Funny you would mention that, danny and I have moved from making to sanding this am. Sorting and organizing sandpaper, and all the sanders , will be done and sanding starting tommorrow both happy and sad



SWEEEEEETTTTTT!!!! Dont be working Danny to hard now! And also tell him i said hello and happy new year.


----------



## woodintyuuu

okay so the sanding started heres a little update





 



 

the sander is harbor freight it wears out just the same from the hellish sawdust just the same as high dollar sanders. sanding pad is from bruce hoover of the sanding glove and it is loaded at this pictures point with 3m cubitron ceramic paper. None better hands down!!!! the dust is flying in picture 2

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## MikeMD

We all need a Danny as much as we all need that burl!!! Looking sweet. I'll be checking in to see the progress...


----------



## Ajctg2

I read the title, got interested. Saw it was by Cliff, got more interested. Saw the first picture and daaang, I'm hooked. Looking forward to more updates.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodintyuuu

okay this it the redwood pc along with some of his cousins and the cocobolo pcs are his shirtail relatives . All these pcs have tree coats of laqueuer . and will now be sanded back to the wood and shot several more times, and sanded and shot again until the magic happens, i will show the sanding and such tommorow im tired thanks cliff @gman2431

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## kazuma78

Looks cool cliff. Those cocobolo ones are freaking sweet! We need to make a trade sometime for one of your works, I need a cliff original.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

Oh my...


----------



## SENC

kazuma78 said:


> Looks cool cliff. Those cocobolo ones are freaking sweet! We need to make a trade sometime for one of your works, I need a cliff original.


I was just thinking exactly the same! Love the coco!


----------



## gman2431

Cliff did u ever cut up That other redwood burl we started on then drooled and stopped?


----------



## Kevin

I didn't use an icon because it doesn't exist. May Christ Himself strike me dead in front of all of you, if I ever lose my mind enough to again say that wood turning, is not "woodworking". I guess I'm a dead man because it's neither it is ART! 

Cliff, would allow me the liberty to change your user name?


----------



## Kevin

P.S. I'm not kissing ass. I'm preparing you for it after tomorrow . . . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Damn cliff- Those are BEUUUUUUTIFUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Damn cliff- Those are BEUUUUUUTIFUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Mike1950

Sorry for the extra posts machine or I went wacky...........


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nice work Cliff. There a TON of work in those!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

Whoooooooo ... getting close now, and we can already see these are going to be stunning ... 

What kind of lacquer do you use, Cliff? And how do you apply it? (Brush, wipe-on, spray ...?)


----------



## woodintyuuu

gman2431 said:


> Cliff did u ever cut up That other redwood burl we started on then drooled and stopped?


yes cody you really need to cme over here again. I have been reticent to speak of it but: i was one of the pioneers years ago of hollow forms, and particularly large size hollow forms,
so deep hollowing is an intimate part of my world. If you want to come over in late march early april, we will kill some fisheys and you can go home with a loaner hollowing rig. I used to sell um to craft supplies, but they did Rex , ____ and i used to sell at packard but lyle, was far more aggressive, At AAW Providence years ago i sold 110 sets of these tools at Choice Woods Booth with Lyle 7 ft away in the cutting edge booth (lyle sold 4) and i sorta lost intrest in the whole AAW approach to marketing. (sorry for the rant) but what really put me over the edge was a common misconception , however well intentioned that encouraged folks to build them thereselves.
I was always fair in price and have a quality product made here in USA BUT to save $100 people made the tools themselves. In FACT : I would go to a club demo and show how to hollow and all , after which some genius in the club would purchase one set , measure and would put together a purchase of steel and such and as a AAW sanctioned club Have build days for the tools to members at cost, This was 15 years ago when this stuff was brand new . And folks wonder why clever demonstraters avoid demos like the plauge> I have in the past saw my own tool design offered for sale here on this site . a direct ripoff which i did make @Kevin aware of and did the same recently. Please fellas be aware of the fact that as much as these tools seem common place TODAY, they were developed years ago and proven by a small band of misfits who beat themselves silly, figuring it out. I will post 
some tools for sale in the forsale section, If anyone is intrested in hollowing or getting into hollowing and wants to purchase a set I have 10 sets made and rady to go. I will sell them for 10 ovr wholsale, to help out the WB community. so @gman2431 let me know thanks cl

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

Kevin said:


> I didn't use an icon because it doesn't exist. May Christ Himself strike me dead in front of all of you, if I ever lose my mind enough to again say that wood turning, is not "woodworking". I guess I'm a dead man because it's neither it is ART!
> 
> Cliff, would allow me the liberty to change your user name?


YUP


----------



## woodintyuuu

duncsuss said:


> Whoooooooo ... getting close now, and we can already see these are going to be stunning ...
> 
> What kind of lacquer do you use, Cliff? And how do you apply it? (Brush, wipe-on, spray ...?)


Duncan first off i am sorry about my tardy application of your trade items, When i got your stuff i had to go back in and clean up a little stuff and that means another cot of finish on the cocobolo pc, But i have just started that process again as witnessed in this thread. I have to keep the heat on continuous and it really bites the wood lol. anyway it will be worth the wait and hope to hand deliver it to boston at the PEM opening. as for the wood there is a duncan box in the pile and when i see it it goes in, THERE are several of those boxes going constantly duncan. I will take some picts of this next finishing stuff as it is quite important to the end result. And all these pcs will have one off lids they have barely started the race man


----------



## Tom Smart

Cliff, looking forward to seeing your hollowing rig. I'd like to learn how to do that.


----------



## gman2431

That's awesome, Cliff! 

I'm sure I can figure out a way to get over there around that time frame for sure. 

I really wanted to pick your brain and try out the hollowing when you asked me last time I was there but we didn't have a ton of time. Dam slippery roads put us behind schedule that day.


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns

woodintyuuu said:


> If anyone is intrested in hollowing or getting into hollowing and wants to purchase a set I have 10 sets made and rady to go. I will sell them for 10 ovr wholsale, to help out the WB community. so @gman2431 let me know thanks cl



Would love to see your hollowing rig as well! With a recent upgrade to a bigger lathe, I'm looking for ways to hollow deep!


----------



## duncsuss

woodintyuuu said:


> Duncan first off i am sorry about my tardy application of your trade items, When i got your stuff i had to go back in and clean up a little stuff and that means another cot of finish on the cocobolo pc, But i have just started that process again as witnessed in this thread. I have to keep the heat on continuous and it really bites the wood lol. anyway it will be worth the wait and hope to hand deliver it to boston at the PEM opening. as for the wood there is a duncan box in the pile and when i see it it goes in, THERE are several of those boxes going constantly duncan. I will take some picts of this next finishing stuff as it is quite important to the end result. And all these pcs will have one off lids they have barely started the race man



Cliff, no worries -- I'm enjoying the anticipation!

At some point in the future, I plan to ask you about both your hollowing rig and your router cross-slide-table-rig. Depends on when I manage to sell some pieces -- and I probably won't be able to spring for both at the same time, unless we hit the winning lottery numbers this weekend (in which case you'll be getting a big order and you won't need to offer any forum discount )


----------



## Kevin

Am I too late to subscribe?


----------



## elnino

is that an old split bed fay and scott lathe in the back of the pictures? monster lathes what are they if i'm wrong on the rear lathe? what is the big guy too?


----------



## woodintyuuu

elnino said:


> is that an old split bed fay and scott lathe in the back of the pictures? monster lathes what are they if i'm wrong on the rear lathe? what is the big guy too?


one is an old 1910 brown and sharp built in new haven conneticut, rescued from a bone yard in new orleans, 52 inch throw. the other one is old old oliver patternmakers machine
came from general motors tech center- they build prototype parts for casting on that bad daddy. both the old gals have new vfd's and they purr like kittens, the machine that the bar setup is on is a 1950's model powermatic, best durn school lathe ever built. that machine owed me nada after first day on the job, there is one more old gal there another oliver, came out of pratt and whitney plant near chicago

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodintyuuu

okay here are a sequence of pictures to show first part of finishing sequences: first picture is of air driven dynabrade RO sander with air inflo turned about halfway down. The pc hase been shot with three coats of high solids laqueur at this point. We will repeat all this three tims until final coat , this sequence is only to build the finish and fill in the low spots. 



 

the diference between sanded and not






afer sanding with ro we and everything again by hand . This sanding is done with 320 mirka gold paper the form in the foreground is a pc of log from @shadetree_1 it pretty cool

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodintyuuu

sorry hit wrong button so you might look back at last post if you missed that sequence , thats if your intrested at all. Now we will deal with the issue of runs:
1: try not to get um
2. dont take it personal when they happen/ im laying down lotta material so we will most always get um. It takes more time to be careful than to just sand um out at this point
3. easy to fix
4. Remember at this point we are just improving the surface

I use a soft drum sanding mandrel hooked to a fordom/any flexshaft machine. Now this part is critical you want the speed of mandrel to go just fast enough to cut sweetly through
runs and not into wood and not too fast as to burn and melt the laqueur!!!!!! i dont know that speed but its about 1/8th the way up the dial/ for this operation i do not use a foot controler but a dial. heres cupla picts to show the process.



 

you can see the runs exposed through the ro and hand sanding and i am beggining to use the flex shaft

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## TimR

The grain in the redwood and cocobolo pieces just steal the show. Beautiful work Cliff!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

woodintyuuu said:


> thats if your intrested at all.


Are you kidding!  Every time I see an attachment added to this post I drop everything and go check it out!!!!! 
I am loving seeing this done as I have never seen a hollow form done, let alone one out of material like that!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Are you kidding!  Every time I see an attachment added to this post I drop everything and go check it out!!!!!
> I am loving seeing this done as I have never seen a hollow form done, let alone one out of material like that!!



^^^^^ yeah, what Danny said

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nice job Cliff. Keep em coming!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns

Man, I love seeing the new pics / updates! Watching a true master of the craft here....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

okay heres the form after the sanding sequence with 2 more coats of finish. this will be cut back the same way as previous and hopefully then getting close , after the next two coats i should be somewhere close to finish grade. i hve taken picts of my spray booth, gun, and fan, and the laquer that i use . It is quite pricey. It is the only finish i have ever used
that is optically clear when dry , only shows the wood , (like a microscope) hope this helps 



 



 

Now the gun i spray with , it is a SATA 



 



 

Now spray booth



 


Now the squrrel cage fan . THIS is the critical part: it takes the overspray, and fumes out of the area so not nearly as much orange peel effect in the finish which means less sanding



 

now the material i use mostly



 
this stuff has a 3 hr pot life and is quite expensive, so we try to use it all up . will post more as project goes on. Finishing always takes almost as much time as the actual turning.and a good finish starts with good sanding technique.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5 | Useful 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

okay here is the finished piece . The lid and collar are textured blackwood , I have been into insising a hieroglyphic pattern into my lids for a while now. i like that my handwork is on all aspects of the art. @gman2431 cody we done good man sorry for the sorry picts was just tryin to get them done before my trip so you guys could see it done

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow, what a beautiful piece.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Simply amazing, Cliff. Thanks for letting me be part of it! 

Safe travels and let me know when you're back in town and settled down.


----------



## Tom Smart

Beautiful, Cliff. Will that be traveling with you?


----------



## duncsuss

Tom Smart said:


> Beautiful, Cliff. Will that be traveling with you?



My question too -- will this be coming to Boston? I'm totally ready to have my mind blown by the stuff on exhibition at the Peabody-Essex, if you bring this as well it might be too much for my tiny brain to handle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

Tom Smart said:


> Beautiful, Cliff. Will that be traveling with you?


yes but i dont think it will leave miami

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

woodintyuuu said:


> yes but i dont think it will leave miami



That's good. Money is easier to carry.


----------



## ripjack13

I need to see if I can cruise up and see the exibit. What are the dates you will be there in person?


----------



## woodintyuuu

i will only be there wed night for book signing , have to get back to baltimore to actually make some money


----------



## duncsuss

woodintyuuu said:


> i will only be there wed night for book signing , have to get back to baltimore to actually make some money



Which Wednesday (date)? I thought the opening reception is Friday 2/20, opening day for the public Saturday 2/21 ... ?


----------



## woodintyuuu

yes you are correct for those dates i am comming up to the board of directors and insiders opening. I hav secured you acces wheneveryou want to come. I hope you can come on wednesday night when im there also. It is the only time i can come i have to fly up in am go to lunch with gang and head to museum. then when done stay overnight and fly back to baltimore in am. i will pm you my teley # i have held off untill all plans were made

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss

Is this Wednesday 2/18 (before the opening)? Or Wednesday 2/25? I'll be there whenever works for you.


----------



## woodintyuuu

duncsuss said:


> Is this Wednesday 2/18 (before the opening)? Or Wednesday 2/25? I'll be there whenever works for you.


wed 2/18


----------



## duncsuss

woodintyuuu said:


> wed 2/18



Got it


----------



## ripjack13

Right on....I'll do my bestest to get down there. New haven is only a half hour away from me...


----------

